
Ask HN: What is the risk of LinkedIn disabling public profiles? - ptrenko
So after the HiQ vs Linkedin case, its clear that scraping public data without fake accounts is legal.<p>What is the chance that Linkedin withdraws public profiles completely?<p>I&#x27;m going to build a startup that uses public profile info, so I&#x27;m concerned naturally.
======
qnsi
I dont think anyone without insider info can tell.

Platform risk is a serious problem to bet your startup on

